# Mac and Cheese anyone? :p



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Burn it to the ground. That is all.


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

Do they have a name for this condition where someone buys a mod to each part of their car just because it is offered or available?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

CUL8R said:


> Do they have a name for this condition where someone buys a mod to each part of their car just because it is offered or available?


Yes, they do. The condition is known as "stupid."


----------



## possgsi86 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey now dont pick on my future demolition derby car... jk but seriously


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

ugh, just remove all the black pieces that are stock onto the body and i would actually like it.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you buy it from a Latino? are you latino? not too bad for Latino style, I would guess hydraulics and 15" wires although the black should be spray-paint gold. if you need to get a better idea what really looks good search Google and find the Large photos they usually are the best looking ones. I can tell you have money into it and I applaud you enthusiasm. but no offence intended you need a better idea of what auto-tuning is about. it's not about how many mods you do it's how the mods complement the car. I can see you tried to do this by the black but it just doesn't work. and the body matched grill needs to go and the eye lids need to be body matched, remove at least one set of the little fins on the front . don't let this discourage you keep it up and you will get it eventually

and White weels on a yellow/black car Dont look good? just changing that would make a huge differance. i vote black wheels


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

taverncustoms said:


> Did you buy it from a Latino? are you latino? not too bad for Latino style, I would guess hydraulics and 15" wires although the black should be spray-paint gold. if you need to get a better idea what really looks good search Google and find the Large photos they usually are the best looking ones. I can tell you have money into it and I applaud you enthusiasm. but no offence intended you need a better idea of what auto-tuning is about. it's not about how many mods you do it's how the mods complement the car. I can see you tried to do this by the black but it just doesn't work. and the body matched grill needs to go and the eye lids need to be body matched, remove at least one set of the little fins on the front . don't let this discourage you keep it up and you will get it eventually
> 
> and White weels on a yellow/black car Dont look good? just changing that would make a huge differance. i vote black wheels


You realize this isn't OP's car right? and being half mexican I :facepalm: to your comment especially since this is obviously european influenced.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I was thinking pumpkin pie...

Wouldn't be too bad if every one of the tacky black pieces were removed along with the side skirts.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Somebody maxed out their Pep Boys credit card.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The car appears to be RHD and he installed a US rear bumper. Also he appears to have the QS seats --am I wrong?

Quite a few sins preformed on a Papaya Orange TT, but I'd but it from him just to take those mods off and paint the headlights a different color.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

mbaron said:


> Somebody maxed out their Pep Boys credit card.


Awesome :laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread is missing 2 things
1








2


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

God, I hate Youtube videos that aren't videos at all, but a conglomeration of photos set to music. Speaking of music, I'm currently listening to "Where's Your Head At?" by Basement Jaxx. How appropriate! Next time, just put a link up on flickr, Skipper. What really scares me is that I don't see any photos with the doors closed or the car moving, making me wonder if it's capable of either...

I do like the orange, though. (See, I'm not a complete A$$hole!)


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

haha you guys will like these ones even more..


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

just because you can , it doesn't mean that you should ....


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> haha you guys will like these ones even more..


WTF...this would actually be cool minus the random skull coming out the hood/lambo doors?!? :facepalm:

...and why the Boxster intakes? argh...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Boser:thumbup:
3 bar grille:thumbup:
Oettinger lip:thumbup:
Boxter air dams:sly:
Sweet chrome rimz:screwy:
Skull:what:
Lambo doors:facepalm:
Headlights with no turn signals apparently:what::sly::facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Some other examples of what not to do


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can we rename this the FAIL thread? Fo real I almost puked several times uke:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Trust me you don't want to see the rest of it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

please dear god show us the rest.....at least i feel better knowing no matter what i do to mine i can never ever come close to these embarrassments :banghead:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL. so good.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

this must be the same car?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Neb said:


> LOL. so good.


veary latino influenced. and hidious:facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope they burn in hell for what they did


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I hope they burn in hell for what they did


Lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

it blows my mind to think that someone saw one of these body kits and went, "damn I have to have that!" lol, fuknfail!

and I bet if you lifted the hood on those, you would see a stock beater engine.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> it blows my mind to think that someone saw one of these body kits and went, "damn I have to have that!" lol, fuknfail!
> 
> and I bet if you lifted the hood on those, you would see a stock beater engine.


they prob removed parts to make room for the hydralics like the turbo and intercooler oh and installed a salvaged 8v 1.8


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

M-Power M3 said:


> You realize this isn't OP's car right? and being half mexican I :facepalm: to your comment especially since this is obviously european influenced.


Dont be mad at me, i dont like 15in wire wheels and gold trim. and im half Dutch and i :facepalm: to Mexico. and it more likely infuenced my his fellow HS classmates or Fast and the FAILED


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

what in the world!?!?!?!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

its kinda funny if you goto that website http://www.invidia-usa.com/Home.aspx first thing you see is honda civic parts......no wonder


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> Dont be mad at me, i dont like 15in wire wheels and gold trim. and im half Dutch and i :facepalm: to Mexico. and it more likely infuenced my his fellow HS classmates or Fast and the FAILED


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> they prob removed parts to make room for the hydralics like the turbo and intercooler oh and installed a salvaged 8v 1.8


Or a TDI or the 150hp motor:thumbdown:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

hell at this rate we might as well assume they stuck to a honda engine and driveline......LOLOLOLOLOL :screwy: seriously can we even call these cars an audi????? :wave:


----------

